# Tried CA finish for the first time.



## TonyBal (Feb 6, 2012)

I tried my hand at applying a CA finish for the first time. Big mistake! Never use your hand. A paper towel works much better. But seriously folks, I was not totally successful, but I did learn a lot. The first thing I learned was to not apply at 3750 RPMs. 500 RPMs works much better. The CA will actually stay on the blank & not the wall, ceiling, face, shirt, ect. The second thing I learned was to separate the bushings from the blank in between coats. It might take more time but it beats the alternative of trying break them loose after several coats. The third thing I learned was that a CA finish is incredibly hard to completely sand off. I messed up twice & decided to start over both times. What a PITA! I had to break out the 60 grit & it still took a long time. Anyway, I am not giving up & will try again soon. :biggrin:


----------



## gwilki (Feb 6, 2012)

Tony: You may want to try waxing your bushings before you start with the CA. It will help to keep them unstuck.


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (Feb 6, 2012)

Did you ever read or hear a story and think "Hey, this guy must have been watching me."? Yep, this is it. Well, Tony, welcome to the deeper, darker area of the Vortex - known as CA finishes. Kind of like Lord of the Rings. A horrible struggle but in the end, successful results are amazing!

Carry on!!!!


----------



## Craftdiggity (Feb 6, 2012)

Tony, 

Your first try was similar to my own.  One thing I can tell you is less is more.  Apply thin coats, just a swipe or two at a time and build it up that way.

P.S. wax the bushings like Grant said.


----------



## qballizhere (Feb 6, 2012)

CA takes time till you learn the way that works for you.


----------



## Powerstroke 7.3 (Feb 6, 2012)

The other problem is when it soaks thru the paper towel and sticks to your finger - it does come off with a little bit of skin... I now wear a glove.... I mean a friend I know now wears a glove...


----------



## lorbay (Feb 6, 2012)

Don't use your bushings when applying CA.

Lin.


----------



## LeeR (Feb 6, 2012)

Get yourself a set of the Eliminator Delrin bushings from JohnnyCNC for use during CA finishing. The set is three bushings, with the center bushing tapered on both ends, and the two end bushings tapered on one end.

http://penturnersproducts.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=2_15


----------



## JamesB (Feb 6, 2012)

I have problems with the finish having a "stripe" where the trailing edge of the towel wiped it off as I swiped.  A plastic bag from pen parts helps some.


----------



## Brandon Nichols (Feb 6, 2012)

If it ever happens again that you have to start over, use a skew and very( stress the very!) lightly turn the CA off. Don't ask me how I know this


----------



## Carl Fisher (Feb 7, 2012)

Turning the CA off with your tools is much easier than trying to sand it off.  Just be careful to take light cuts so you don't end up taking down your base material any more than necessary to clean it up and start over.

I've started doing all of my ca finishes between centers with no bushings.  Much easier process, just takes a bit longer for double barrel pens.


----------



## lawry76 (Feb 10, 2012)

I buy the little jars of vasolene at Walmart.  In the travel section.  It is perfect.  Bushings will not stick.  And I think I spelled vasolene wrong.


----------



## triw51 (Feb 15, 2012)

I use rubber gloves like in Dr.'s offices (my doctor game me a few boxes for a pen) I don't use a paper towel I use a glove covered finger to apply the CA directly to the pen blank while turning at a slow speed.  The other thing I learned by accident was taking a hand full of sawdust from the pen you are turning and burnishing the CA glue before it drys holding it tight around the turning blank for about 20 seconds. (I do this at full speed)  The finish was beatiful.


----------



## renowb (Feb 15, 2012)

Could you make a youtube video of that? LOL!! Keep trying, it gets better! I've had CA thrown all over the place and yes, do use a slower speed.


----------



## MarkHix (Feb 15, 2012)

Try practicing on practice wood first.  Turn some scrap round, sand it and give a go. Keep trying.  Until you have glued the paper towel to your hand, your hand to the lathe and at least one other body part, you have not succeeded.


----------

